# BSOD..Prob with 1600mhz ram ??



## bajaj151 (Aug 22, 2010)

I received my system on friday, installed fresh OS (Win7 64 bit) after formatting whole HDD.
Now, I am getting BSOD.

Found errors on ram (using Memtest)

*Edit:* Just found on corsair website

That the Ram I have CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 
-Supports Intel Extreme Memory Profiles.What does this mean ?( (*www.corsair.com/products/xms3/default.aspx)
- Not listed in DDR3 Memory for AMD Phenom II Processors (*www.corsair.com/products/phenomii/default.aspx)



Is there any setting req to be done in BIOS as it showing ram at 1333mhz instead of 1600mhz.

Mobo : MSI 890gxm g65
Ram   : Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 22, 2010)

RMA your ram ASAP


----------



## asingh (Aug 22, 2010)

^^
No need to RMA it.

EPP = Extended performance profile. Out of the box your RAM will operate at 1333 you would need to make BIOS changes to get it to operate at 1600MHz. The changes would be the DRAM voltage and the FSB : RAM voltage.

What errors you got using memtest.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 23, 2010)

I checked the rams (individually on Slot 1) using Memtest 4.10.

Found errors on one Ram, other found No errors.


*a.imageshack.us/img687/994/22082010322.th.jpg


----------



## asingh (Aug 23, 2010)

^^
RMA it then.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 23, 2010)

^^
--> Is there any bios setting required or it's confirmed that Ram is faulty ? 

--> I have seen in Corsair forum that BSOD problem may occur due to Cpu bent pin...I think..if that's the case...both ram will show errors...rite ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 23, 2010)

run it with just one stick which has no errors, check for stability. Btw, RAM is running at 1333MHz and not 1600MHz, you need to manually set it to 1600MHz.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 23, 2010)

^^I am running my system with one stick.....No errors


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2010)

is there any xmp profile setting in bios ?


----------



## asingh (Aug 23, 2010)

^^
It will not be a switch setting. He would need to change the FSB : DRAM ratios.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Aug 23, 2010)

@aniket bajaj .please let us  know the bsod massage, if possible contact smc hardware technican , tell them you are getting that bsod massage , they will suggest you wat to do, nd no need to rma ,if ram is faulty just go to smc they will change your ram? Same thing happened with me i purchased  g-skills ripjaws and it shows of IRQ IS LESS THAN EQUAL BSOD i contact them ,they informed me to bring my cabby or motherboard , proccy nd ram  i took my ram next day ram . And make it replace from their shop ,  i will so you their no.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Same BSOD : IRQ IS LESS THAN EQUAL 

They replaced your RAM, same day  ??


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Aug 23, 2010)

yes they replaced my ram same day


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 24, 2010)

^^Talked to Sachin....Will replace ram same day.

What Bios settings u have done to get ram at 1600mhz ?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 25, 2010)

My friend is having similar probs. both the ram are free of errors when checked single . Both the ram slots are working fine. The problem occurs when he install both ram in dual channel mode.BSOD occurs or Sys got restart. win 7 setup also was not installing.

After some research it was found that CORSAIR HAVE DIFFERENT RAM FOR AMD AND INTEL which run on different volts . that's why having prob. my friend has purchased ram for core i3 processors. only corsair is selling this type.. all other companies like gskill, kingston ram can be used with amd or intel.

my friend temporary sol. 
1). install os with only one ram.
2). now put 2nd ram in same channel and not try to make it dual channel.

Some technician at nehru palace has said that intel ram runs on low voltage and amd at more. So, incresing voltage will solve problem. Is it true????

Secondly , he has purchased from cost to cost ,nehru palace with amd 955 b.e., msi mobo.. can they replace it on this grounds. Ram is open na. he has also throw away the box. or corsair company will change stick and cud give the amd ones.


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2010)

Bajaj, Akhil:
Please tell me your exact RAM model numbers.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 25, 2010)

^^Model : Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9

Not listed in DDR3 Memory for AMD Phenom II Processors (*www.corsair.com/products/phenomii/default.aspx)

SMC replied "Aisa kuch nahi hai...Sab chalti h"


---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




Akhil Jain said:


> My friend is having similar probs. both the ram are free of errors when checked single . Both the ram slots are working fine. The problem occurs when he install both ram in dual channel mode.BSOD occurs or Sys got restart. win 7 setup also was not installing.
> 
> After some research it was found that CORSAIR HAVE DIFFERENT RAM FOR AMD AND INTEL which run on different volts . that's why having prob. my friend has purchased ram for core i3 processors. only corsair is selling this type.. all other companies like gskill, kingston ram can be used with amd or intel.
> 
> ...



1) I checked both the rams on same slot using Memtest 4.10
    Errors found on 1 stick.

2) CORSAIR HAVE DIFFERENT RAM FOR AMD AND INTEL
    Please provide the link or source...


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 25, 2010)

I asked SMC to replace it with Gskill.Tell me, which one is compatible with MSI 890gxm & Phenom X6 1055t


Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB(CL7) DDR3 Kit


Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2010)

yes, Corsair sells some low voltage rams for Intel i series. not sure whats the benefit other than saving a couple of Watts. 

@Akhil, let me guess, your friend using an Asus motherboard? these errors most common in Asus boards. specially for AMD system. if you run 2 ram in single ch mode (ram in alternate slots) the ram will work, in dual ch (corresponding slots), BUMP !!! ERROR. the ram maybe faulty too but mostly its the board thats faulty.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 26, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> ^^Model : Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9
> 
> Not listed in DDR3 Memory for AMD Phenom II Processors (Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory)
> 
> ...




The mobo my friend is using msi ( unlock cores and can overclock) based on 890 chipset.
High end model costing  him rs. 7k...( "supports max 1333 mhz. but also supports 1666 mhz with overclocking" was written in manual).

the ram was some gamer edition (1666 mhz kit containing two sticks with 2 GB each with heat sink). however it was written on the box that they also support triple channel. indeed Packaging was such that main cardbox contain three plastic boxes inside . in which 2 have sticks while third was empty. it was written on box the quantity 2*2 gb = 4gb. so itwas seal packed . (costing rs.6k while gskill was only 4.2k)

checked with memory daignostic test provided in ms indos 7 DVD.
no problem detected. we have checked sticks one by one in diff       ram slots. the error comes only activating dual channel. if i put both ram in black slots then they run smoothly or blue slots then also... so slots on mobo are also right.

my friend have thrown away boxes , so in evening i will go his home and see whether model no. is written on ram modules or not.

check Welcome to Corsair they have diff. sections for memory. intel memory solution and amd memory solution

you are lucky that smc is replacing ur sticks. go on and replace it.

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> yes, Corsair sells some low voltage rams for Intel i series. not sure whats the benefit other than saving a couple of Watts.
> 
> @Akhil, let me guess, your friend using an Asus motherboard? these errors most common in Asus boards. specially for AMD system. if you run 2 ram in single ch mode (ram in alternate slots) the ram will work, in dual ch (corresponding slots), BUMP !!! ERROR. the ram maybe faulty too but mostly its the board thats faulty.



the mobo is msi based on 890 gxm with amd 955 be processor.
yes the ram works fine in single channel mode but mobo is not faulty bcoz i checked.
one gskill and one kingston ddr3 ram work perfect in dual channel. so no probs in dual channel.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 26, 2010)

okay return from friend's house. here his config

Amd 955 B.e.
Msi 880 e-45
ram cmx4gx3m2*a*160c9 running at 1.65 v

while for amd it shud be
cmx4gx3m2*b*160c9 running at 1.8 v


----------

